# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hello

## vibes

hello everyone i av a small tropical tank witch i av a few years now but there is always something new to learn about different fish and stuff i look forward  to being able to pick up some tips also i come across this forum by accident

----------


## Timo

Hello Vibes welcome to Fish-Keeping  :fishy:  any tropical questions just ask Nemo hes ya man. Just post!

----------


## Nemo

hi vibes and welcome to fish-keeping, need any help? give us a shout :Wink:   :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Good to see you over here Vibes and its good to know that you and mags have a fish tank  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------


## vibes

thanks gary r it was mags that said why dont i join cos its me that deals with the fish tank ie cleanin it out and wat not

----------


## Gary R

well your in the right place  :Wink:  when you get time try and upload a couple of pictures of your tank for us all to see 

Regards Gary

----------

